# Ducati Monster PC Ultimate



## palmparkour (Nov 21, 2017)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

This PC upgraded from Ducati Monster PC .I added a lot of parts. Makes it looks like a motorcycle.


----------



## sttubs (Nov 24, 2017)

That computer is sick!


----------



## XurHero (Dec 6, 2017)

This is a solid looking build. Really like the sub frame and support structures. The spring suspension is a nice touch! Amazing build!


----------



## vdz (Jan 13, 2018)

Very Nice


----------

